# Imac G4 sur réseau WiFi



## Gregoo (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis tout nouveau sur ce formum et j'ai une petite question ... c'est pas la dernière à mon avis ;-)

J'ai une connexion ADSL avec un modem / routeur sans fil Philips.

Plusieurs PC (desktop et laptop) sont connectés sans aucun probleme.

Seulement voila j'aimerais aussi y relier mon Imac G4 (c'est le modèle avec la demi-boule et l'ecran TFT + graveur DVD) et l'adaptateur WiFi USB que j'ai pour mon PC n'est pas compatible Mac, c'est un Asus.

Je voudrais savoir de quel matériel j'ai besoin ? Est-ce que ce modele d'Imac a deja une carte Wifi interne ou est-ce que je dois en acheter une ? Comment la connecter (en usb en ethernet) ? 

Et surtout comment configurer mon Mac pour qu'il puisse accéder à mon modem / routeur ???

Un grand grand merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## r e m y (24 Août 2005)

il faut poser ton iMac avec l'écran à plat (sur une serviette eponge), de façon à accéder au dessous de la 1/2 sphère.

Là tu as 4 vis à dévisser et tu auras alors accès à 2 connecteurs:

L'un pour ajouter une barrette de mémoire
L'autre pour brancher une carte Airport (WiFi)

Selon le modèle d'iMac G4 il te faudra trouver soit une carte "ancienne génération" ( http://www.tcsmacs.net/bluetooth.html ), soit une carte Airport Extrème chez n'importe quel revendeur Apple


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

Va dans le menu pomme et dis-nous exactement quel iMac G4 tu as (vitesse du proceseur)

Ensuite dans cette même fenêtre cliques sur "plus d'info" là tu verras si t'as une airport inside, sinon on se débrouillera pour te trouver l'matos

édith : grilled


----------



## r e m y (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> édith : grilled


 
je me disais bien qu'il y avait comme une odeur de fibre synthétique cramée....


----------



## Gregoo (25 Août 2005)

Merci de vos réponses les mecs.


Voilà j'ai ouvert la bête et il y a en effet un slot assez large et plat mais il est vide (+ un petit câble qui pendouille et un slot visiblement pour de la mémoire qui est vide aussi). 
J'ai regardé dans le menu Pomme la vitesse du processeur et il s'agit donc d'un 1Ghz avec 256 Mb de ram, PowerPC G4. 

Donc qu'est-ce que je dois faire ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2005)

Donc c'est d'une carte Airport Express dont tu as besoin (ce sont les cartes actuellement en ventes, tu la trouvera donc chez n'importe quel revendeur Apple ou sur l'AppleStore)

A l'occasion, achète une barrette mémoire de 512 Mo. Ton iMac sera bien plus à l'aise avec 768 Mo


----------



## Gregoo (25 Août 2005)

OK donc une carte airport express - je suppose que ce n'est pas la même que l'airport extreme dont j'ai deja entendu parler ? 

Juste pour que j'apprenne un peu ... qu'est-ce qui fait que j'ai besoin de cette carte et pas d'une autre ? Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la vitesse du processeur ? 

Est-ce que la connexion avec le routeur est simple à configurer ? La carte est vendue avec un manuel ou pas ?


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2005)

Gregoo a dit:
			
		

> OK donc une carte airport express - je suppose que ce n'est pas la même que l'airport extreme dont j'ai deja entendu parler ?
> 
> Juste pour que j'apprenne un peu ... qu'est-ce qui fait que j'ai besoin de cette carte et pas d'une autre ? Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la vitesse du processeur ?
> 
> Est-ce que la connexion avec le routeur est simple à configurer ? La carte est vendue avec un manuel ou pas ?


 
Oups au temps pour moi... la carte se nomme Airport Extreme (mais comme il ne s'en vend plus qu'un seul modèle, si tu demandes une carte Airport le vendeur ne pourra pas se tromper)


Le rapport entre le modèle de carte et la vitesse du processeur.... les premiers modèles d'iMac G4 étaient limités à 800 MHz et ces modèles embarquaient un connecteur pour carte Airport de première génération (limitée à 11 Mbps)
Puis Apple a mis à jour ses iMac G4 et la fréquence est montée à 1 GHz. Au passage le connecteur Airport a été modifié pour acceuillir une carte Airport Extreme (54 Mbps)

Donc comme tu as un iMac 1 GHz c'est forcément cette carte Extreme dont tu as besoin


Dernière question: OUI se sera simple à configurer... il y a même des chances que le routeur soit détecté automatiquement et que tu n'aies rien à faire. Et si des soucis surviennent, un petit tour sur MacG te tirera d'affaire


----------



## Gregoo (25 Août 2005)

Ok je te remercie.


En passant je voulais dire que je trouve ce forum très pro et super efficace, merci et félicitation. 

Comme vous l'aurez compris je suis plutôt d'origine PC et je dois dire honnêtement que l'ambiance ici est meilleure. Ca y'est je suis un Mac-Addict ! ;-) 

A bientôt


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Août 2005)

Question complémentaire : sur un iMac flat 15" (700 Mhz) sans Airport, peut-on remplacer la coûteuse et rare carte Airport (de première génération) par un routeur Linksys WRT54G ? 

Le but étant de connecter l'iMac au web dans un appart où seul un Mini Mac (équipé Airport Extrême) y a pour l'instant accès (depuis une 9box branché sur une borne Airport Express).

Merci pour éclaircissements


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2005)

Couteuse carte airport de première génération... faut pas exagérer! 99 Euros chez ClearanceStore
http://www.tcsmacs.net/bluetooth.html


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Couteuse carte airport de première génération... faut pas exagérer! 99 Euros chez ClearanceStore
> http://www.tcsmacs.net/bluetooth.html



on trouve le routeur à 66 euros ( http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00016948.html ) : ça fait quand même une réelle différence, surtout s'il fait la même chose que la carte (c'était l'objet de ma question).


----------



## Loran.geo (29 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

je vais devoir équiper mon mac en wifi (avec la freebox en face), et en parcourant ce forum et quelques autres, je me suis aperçu que ça n'allait pas être évident. J'ai un Imac G4 800MHz sous Panther, et si j'ai bien compris, la carte wifi correspondante chez Apple n'est plus vraiment commercialisée. Les solutions ont l'air d'exister, mais j'avoue que je m'y perds un peu. Que me conseillez-vous ?

Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2005)

Loran.geo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je vais devoir équiper mon mac en wifi (avec la freebox en face), et en parcourant ce forum et quelques autres, je me suis aperçu que ça n'allait pas être évident. J'ai un Imac G4 800MHz sous Panther, et si j'ai bien compris, la carte wifi correspondante chez Apple n'est plus vraiment commercialisée. Les solutions ont l'air d'exister, mais j'avoue que je m'y perds un peu. Que me conseillez-vous ?
> 
> Merci d'avance ;-)


La carte n'est plus commercialisée par Apple (depuis presque un an). Mais The ClearanceStore en a récupéré un stock et le vend toujours (au même prix que celui pratiqué autrefois par Apple). Mais attention, leurs stocks ne sont sans doute pas infini!

Ce n'est peut-être pas la solution la moins chère, mais de loin la plus simple et la plus esthétique!


----------



## Loran.geo (29 Août 2005)

merci pour le conseil. C'est pas donné, mais ça a le mérite d'être simple et adapté. Question bête : en général ça capte bien la carte Airport une fois plugée dans la demi-sphère ? C'est pas que j'habite dans un chateau de 18 pièces, mais je préfère demander avant de lacher 100 euros.

Autre question bête : existe-t-il des bornes wifi externes, que l'on brancherait sur le port Ethernet par exemple ?


----------

